# December 14th



## FLGatorsSE (Nov 13, 2018)

earlier? later?


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 13, 2018)

At the rate the spam thread is going, later. Much, much later.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Nov 13, 2018)

FLGatorsSE said:


> earlier? later?


HAHAHA!

MUCH LATER


----------



## David Connor SE (Nov 13, 2018)

I hit the over/under date on the head for the April 2018 exam.  I would concur with December 14th.


----------



## FLGatorsSE (Nov 13, 2018)

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/5_Licensure-Exchange_October-2018.pdf

Nov 29 - Dec 1 is the SE Exam Grading Workshop. In the past the results were released the following week, although after the April exam they also held a "Cut Score Meeting" in addition to the Grading Workshop.  My impression was this was not something they're doing each exam cycle. I'd be curious to learn what came about from that meeting especially considering the pass rates from the April exam were the lowest I had seen in a while. Here's to hoping for a rebound pass rate spike!


----------



## StruEng (Nov 16, 2018)

A little off topic, but did anyone else know that if you want to send a comment to NCEES about an exam problem you have to do so within 10 days of the exam? I'm sure that's written somewhere on the website or in the fine print of the exam and I just never bothered to read it. I contacted NCEES about a concrete problem on the lateral AM exam because I thought it should be simple and it was bugging the crap out of me that I couldn't come up with one of the answers, and they told me my 10 days to submit a comment about an exam question was up. So fair warning to all taking the exam in the future, if you have a question or comment about the exam make sure you contact them within 10 days.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 16, 2018)

I didn't realize there was a time limit on when you could submit feedback about the exam, but it does make sense. It's good to know that you have to do it within 10 days of the exam. Is it 10 business days, or calendar days?

Either way, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AMS6158 (Nov 16, 2018)

Uhg, waiting for the results is almost worse than studying for the exam.


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 16, 2018)

I hope results come out NEVER.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 16, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I hope results come out NEVER.


At this rate of spam, this might come true.


----------



## FLGatorsSE (Nov 16, 2018)

StruEng said:


> A little off topic, but did anyone else know that if you want to send a comment to NCEES about an exam problem you have to do so within 10 days of the exam? I'm sure that's written somewhere on the website or in the fine print of the exam and I just never bothered to read it. I contacted NCEES about a concrete problem on the lateral AM exam because I thought it should be simple and it was bugging the crap out of me that I couldn't come up with one of the answers, and they told me my 10 days to submit a comment about an exam question was up. So fair warning to all taking the exam in the future, if you have a question or comment about the exam make sure you contact them within 10 days.


Didn't realize there was a limit. I was under the impression, perhaps incorrectly, that after the morning questions are graded that they're "analyzed" for aberrations and I would think that a problem like that would end up getting flagged and tossed. There was one particular question on the AM lateral (won't go into specifics) that I was not coming up with one of the given answers and I am confident I was doing it correctly as I had run through several sample test questions that were nearly identical. I didn't send any comment to NCEES but in hindsight maybe I should have?


----------



## StruEng (Nov 16, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I didn't realize there was a time limit on when you could submit feedback about the exam, but it does make sense. It's good to know that you have to do it within 10 days of the exam. Is it 10 business days, or calendar days?
> 
> Either way, thanks for sharing.


The guy who emailed me just said 10 days, so I'm assuming he meant calendar days.


----------



## BridgeGT (Nov 18, 2018)

December 7th!


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Nov 19, 2018)

December 32nd


----------



## AMS6158 (Nov 20, 2018)

FLGatorsSE said:


> Didn't realize there was a limit. I was under the impression, perhaps incorrectly, that after the morning questions are graded that they're "analyzed" for aberrations and I would think that a problem like that would end up getting flagged and tossed. There was one particular question on the AM lateral (won't go into specifics) that I was not coming up with one of the given answers and I am confident I was doing it correctly as I had run through several sample test questions that were nearly identical. I didn't send any comment to NCEES but in hindsight maybe I should have?


I had something similar happen... I know I was doing it right, but could not get one of their choices.


----------



## StruEng (Nov 20, 2018)

AMS6158 said:


> I had something similar happen... I know I was doing it right, but could not get one of their choices.


Was it a concrete problem that you guys/gals had an issue with? If it was I'll probably still bring it up to NCEES even though it's well past the 10 day time limit they gave me. If it was a different material then I'll just ignore it and assume I was doing something wrong on the problem I'm referring to. I'm assuming that's not too much information to divulge on this forum but I'm sure someone will let me know if I've said too much.


----------



## FLGatorsSE (Nov 20, 2018)

StruEng said:


> Was it a concrete problem that you guys/gals had an issue with? If it was I'll probably still bring it up to NCEES even though it's well past the 10 day time limit they gave me. If it was a different material then I'll just ignore it and assume I was doing something wrong on the problem I'm referring to. I'm assuming that's not too much information to divulge on this forum but I'm sure someone will let me know if I've said too much.


----------

